# Calvin's preaching



## Calvinist Cowboy (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm gathering data for a paper, and I could use some help. Can anyone suggest some good journal articles regarding the preaching of Calvin?


----------



## dannyhyde (Oct 10, 2009)

There are two good ones here: CSS Colloquium Publications

Erik A. deBoer, "The Congrégation: An In-Service Training Center for Preachers to the People of Geneva," 2003 Calvin Studies Society Papers.

Thomas J. Davis, "Preaching and Presence:Constructing Calvin's Homiletical Legacy," 1999 Calvin Studies Society Papers.

I'd also suggest John Witvliet, Images and Themes in Calvin's Theology of Worship," 1999 Calvin Studies Society Papers.


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 11, 2009)

I know that these are not journal articles, but: The recent PRTS conference on Calvin had an address on Calvin's "Preaching Christ from the Old Testament" by David Murray. You might be able to get his notes if you ask him for them. 

Derek Thomas' *Calvin's Teaching on Job* is about Calvin's preaching on that book of the Bible. 

Lawson's *The Expository Genius of John Calvin* is also quite good. 

*Calvin’s Preaching.* By T. H. L. Parker. Louisville: Westminster/John Knox, 1992.

And, a few journal articles . . .

"Calvin’s Doctrine of the Proclamation of the Word and Its Significance for Today in the Light of Recent Research." John H. Leith
*RevExp* 86:1 (Winter 1989) p. 29.

"The Divine Majesty of the Word: John Calvin, The Man and His Preaching." John Piper. *Southern Baptist Journal of Theology *Volume 3 (vnp.3.2.4).

Here is a small piece out of a journal . . .



> Calvin as Preacher
> 
> So far we have described two aspects of Calvin’s theological program as well as two dimensions of his vocation as a doctor ecclesiae. In his roles as theologian and exegete, he endeavored to provide ministers and students a comprehensive understanding of the Scriptures and the Protestant religion. But Calvin was also a preacher, and in this capacity he recognized his responsibility to instruct ordinary Christians who could neither read Latin commentaries nor master the finer details of theological discourse. In a preface to Chrysostom’s homilies, penned in 1540, Calvin highlights the vital importance of interpreting the Scriptures for common lay people:
> Now truly, if it is right that ordinary Christians should not be deprived of the Word of their God, neither should they be denied the resources to help them understand it correctly . . . It is obvious, therefore, that they should be assisted by the work of interpreters who have advanced in the knowledge of God to a level that they can guide others as well.18
> ...


----------



## Christusregnat (Oct 11, 2009)

I know that this is not exactly what you are looking for, but Calvin's sermons are available in some spotty selections. For instance, Banner of Truth republished his sermons on Titus and 1 & 2 Timothy, Genesis 1 - 11, and you can find his sermons on Deuteronomy 28 online.

Cheers,


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Oct 12, 2009)

Thank you all for your suggestions!


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Oct 12, 2009)

Amazon.com: Calvin's Preaching (9780664253097): T. H. L. Parker: Books


----------



## Archlute (Oct 12, 2009)

The work by Parker is excellent. You may check and see if he has any essays listed in the bibliography since I am almost certain that you are trying to fulfill the two journal article minimum requirement for WSC research papers


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Oct 12, 2009)

It's actually three articles required now.


----------

